# Need Thor-X instructions



## LowBat (Mar 28, 2007)

Could someone please post, or email to me, the instructions for the Thor-X 10 million CP spotlight?


----------



## thorsider (Mar 28, 2007)

http://sunforceproducts.com/prodinfo/manuals/10MSpotManual_FIN.pdf


----------



## LowBat (Mar 29, 2007)

:thanks:


----------



## Weylan (Apr 5, 2007)

Larry, did you get a new toy?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 5, 2007)

Weylan said:


> Larry, did you get a new toy?


From the raffle at the LA Flashapalooza. I've given it to a fellow CPFer and wanted to include the instructions along with a new battery and charger. Now it's up and running.


----------

